# http-replicator: error: port 8080 is not available

## hitachi

Hallo,

nachdem ich vor langer zeit den Tipp bekommen habe, wollte ich jetzt http-replicator ausprobieren. Ich bin erst einmal dieser vermutlich veralteten Anleitung gefolgt.

Ich habe nur folgende Zeile in die make.conf geschrieben:

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> http_proxy="192.168.1.4:8080"

 

Nach dem Befehl repcacheman steht nur die Info, alle nur in Teilen vorhandenen distfiles zu löschen. OK. Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem:

```
/etc/init.d/http-replicator start
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting Http-Replicator ...
> 
> Usage: http-replicator [options]
> 
> http-replicator: error: port 8080 is not available
> ...

 

Bei google habe ich nur die Antwort gefunden, dass Port 8080 wohl belegt ist. netstat -n oder -t oder -tp zeigt mir aber nichts an.

Wie kann ich das Problem Lösen?

Ich bin wie immer dankbar für Eure Hilfe

----------

## sirro

Probier mal "netstat -ltpn". Nur damit kriegst du auch Server-Ports angezeigt.

----------

## hitachi

Ja das hat weiter geholfen. Der Port wurde von einer Java Anwendung genutzt. Konnte jetzt alles umstellen und hoffe es wird in Zukunft gut funktionieren.

Danke

----------

